# p2121 and p2122 dodge error code ???



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a 2003 dodge ram 2500 with 180,000 miles... I had this code pop up on me recently. P2121 and P2122... I think it is the pedel positoning sensor. Has anybody had this code pop up on them. If so is it something i can do or do i have to take it to the shop
thanks


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont have a dodge but there is probably a sensor that is located on the accelerator. You could always locate replace and see if code goes away.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I owned a Durango and used to go to a Dodge forum that had all of the codes.

You may want to do a net search for a forum specific to your ride.

This is the one I used to visit.

http://www.dakota-durango.com/forum/index.php?


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

The codes are.
P2121 Pedal Position Sensor 1 Performance / Rationality 
P2122 Pedal Position Sensor 1 Low


----------

